# anyone get two (not just one) 1099-K's from Uber?



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

After first emailing me that they were unable to verify my tax information with the IRS (I've now already filed my S corp return w/the IRS and the IRS accepted the electronic return), Uber finally issued my 1099-K a couple of days late. But there were, surprisingly, not one but TWO 1099-K's issued--although the total of the two does match my records and what I was expecting.

One 1099-K was from 'Rasier, LLC' and the other was from 'Uber Technologies, Inc.'. The filer EIN is different on the two 1099-K's. The Rasier 1099-K covers most of the year. The other Uber 1099-K seems to only cover my pay for a single week--the week of Jan 11-18, 2016 which was direct deposited on Jan 20, 2016. Looking at my bank statement the line item for that day does say 'Uber' whereas it says 'Rasier' all other weeks.

Anyone else get two 1099-K's?


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

combine tgem i think


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes combine them. It's because of the switch from Uber to Raiser


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dash1729 said:


> After first emailing me that they were unable to verify my tax information with the IRS (I've now already filed my S corp return w/the IRS and the IRS accepted the electronic return), Uber finally issued my 1099-K a couple of days late. But there were, surprisingly, not one but TWO 1099-K's issued--although the total of the two does match my records and what I was expecting.
> 
> One 1099-K was from 'Rasier, LLC' and the other was from 'Uber Technologies, Inc.'. The filer EIN is different on the two 1099-K's. The Rasier 1099-K covers most of the year. The other Uber 1099-K seems to only cover my pay for a single week--the week of Jan 11-18, 2016 which was direct deposited on Jan 20, 2016. Looking at my bank statement the line item for that day does say 'Uber' whereas it says 'Rasier' all other weeks.
> 
> Anyone else get two 1099-K's?


List them as separate 1099s on one Schedule C, as the IRS will get them separately as well.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Aharm said:


> combine tgem i think





Jurisinceptor said:


> Yes combine them. It's because of the switch from Uber to Raiser


Nope, they are separate entities- list them separately on one Schedule C, just as though you had done contract work for different companies. That's the way it's reported to the IRS.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Nope, they are separate entities- list them separately on one Schedule C, just as though you had done contract work for different companies. That's the way it's reported to the IRS.


Schedule C is appropriate when organized as a sole proprietorship. I'm organized, however, as an S corporation, not a sole proprietorship. In this case I file a separate business return (separate from my personal taxes) for the S corp on Form 1120S. Income from the S corp then takes the form either as profits of the corporation--which is reported on my personal taxes on Schedule E--or as wages that the corporation pays me which I then report as ordinary wage income on my personal taxes.

That wasn't really my question though. My question was whether anyone else had gotten two 1099-K's. Anyone have any input on that?

Jurisinceptor's comment that this is due to the switch from Uber to Rasier confuses me, though. I've been driving since July 2015 and my 1099-K for 2015 was exclusively from Rasier, with the same EIN as appears on my 2016 Raiser 1099-K.

It is only for that one week--early in 2016 but not the first week of the year--that they seem to have reverted to using 'Uber' not Rasier. So--again--I'm wondering if others had this experience as well.


----------



## Krao (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, I also got two and the Uber one was also for that same Jan week. Just gonna file them as individuals. Hope there isn't anything special about that income.


----------

